# Super Size Me: The EMS Diet



## MMiz

After watching the documentary Super Size Me, and realizing that 100% of my meals in EMS come from fast food, I'm wondering what others do.

Most people that work regularly in EMS know where every single food place in the county is.  Most attempt to eat at subways or healthier food locations, but others stick to fast food.  

How do you feel about the EMS diet?  How do you cope with it?

(I was born with big bones, I swear, it's the bones)


----------



## coloradoemt

If I have to eat fast food I stick to fish or chicken or subway. Mostly though my wonderful wife fixes me healthy lunches and snacks that I can either eat as a meal or snack on between calls. I am spoiled!!   (Shes looking over my shoulder as I type   )


----------



## Luno

find a good sandwich shop, teriyaki, mexican, some supermarkets make "dinners" which aren't half bad, usually meat/potatoes or bread or stuffing/vegetable for about 6-7 bucks, and if your at a station, stagg chili, lean pockets, etc....


----------



## emtbuff

Well we only eat if we are coming back from a transfer and ususally it is fast food or the Caseys General Store on the way out of town.  As for all the time I sit at school and working 3-11 at the hosptial I eat alot of popcorn and lean pockets.  or other quick microwave dinners.  I have also gotten to the point that I eat alot of tuna salad and crackers.  those new packets of tuna work great you dont have to drain the tuna.  I also eat at the caf. at the school which allows me to have a varity during hte lunch hours or going to subway.


----------



## TTLWHKR

Pepsi in the morning, sprite in the evening, ketchup chips and assorted candy bars for supper, burrito from breakfast, Drive thru McD's for lunch, pizza at 3am, stop by some Chicken BBQ for a cause while on an LDT, never eat anything spicy, never eat anything geasy; avoid olestra at all costs.


----------



## Wingnut

Apparently I'm a really good cook, and I personally prefer my cooking over any of that stuff. Of course some of the stuff I make (like homemade lasagna) is probably worse for ones health than a biggie burger and fries. But grocery store + kitchen in the station makes it easy. And there's a lot you can make in a short amount of time. When it's necessary...subway or mom & pop shop with something healthier, and when Fast food is all you can get, Coloradoemt is right, stick to the chicken or fish.

On a generalized note, I've got my husband restricted from fast food and soda to help him lose that last 10 lbs. I think those are the 2 biggest culprits.


----------



## rescuecpt

Wendy's in my area has some great alternatives - you can now get chili, baked potato, side salad, caeser salad instead of fries with your combo.  They also now have a fruit cup and a fruit platter w/yogurt which make a great snack.

We also just got a Baja Fresh - part of the Wendy's group I believe - which is Mexican/American food made from all fresh ingredients - no frozen food, no lard, no MSG.  It's really good.   B)  My new favorite place.


----------



## lindsayn2

Not that this is good for you but I have found the best thing to get in between calls is Chicken Nuggets from McDonalds.  This is the one thing I have found that will keep, seems how I work for a very busy service and we ALWAYS get interrupted.  Also they are easy to pop in your mouth before you jump out of the truck for your call.


----------



## Jon

Ok. I do McD's more than I should (and I think I won't starve on a desert island anytime soon  )

Wendys Chicken nuggets - good, fresh, have a baked potato, too. Also their chicken sandwitches and salads are good.


Subway. Good food, OK prices, gotta watch the sanitation (Dang - spending too much time in the firehouse kitchen with the food-handler  )

Booger King - feels a little more like real food than McD's

boston Market- Chiken and turkey. Expensive, but GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Finally, WaWa. They have Hot-To-Go bowls, like chicken teriaki, country chicken, chicken alfreado, beef stew, over rice or mashed potatos or pasta. I LIVE OFF OF THESE MEALS

Jon


----------



## coloradoemt

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Feb 12 2005, 03:57 AM
> * After watching the documentary Super Size Me, and realizing that 100% of my meals in EMS come from fast food, I'm wondering what others do.
> 
> Most people that work regularly in EMS know where every single food place in the county is.  Most attempt to eat at subways or healthier food locations, but others stick to fast food.
> 
> How do you feel about the EMS diet?  How do you cope with it?
> 
> (I was born with big bones, I swear, it's the bones) *


 I have heard of this documentary but have not gotten around to seeing it yet. Is it true the docs told him to stop about half way through?


----------



## BloodNGlory02

I just finished basic refresher and during our lunch the instructor put it in. It was the most disgusting- turn off of mickey d's- anyone couldve possible thought up. he gained like 15 lbs, his cholesteral shot way up, his lipids were up and everything was just outta whack. His liver was like 60% fat. There were some good facts in there though. The nutrionists they contacted had a survey on how often you should eat fast food, someone said only in a nuclear attack where only that and a twinkie will survive. A couple others said once a week to once a month, others said never, they'd rather you starve. Interesting.


----------



## emg500

> *Finally, WaWa. They have Hot-To-Go bowls, like chicken teriaki, country chicken, chicken alfreado, beef stew, over rice or mashed potatos or pasta. I LIVE OFF OF THESE MEALS*



/drool Wawa...best place ever. Second to Wawa, Chik-Fil-A is good. We get a 50% discount there if we are in uniform...and since it is about a 90 seconds away from the station we go there a lot.


----------



## Phridae

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Feb 14 2005, 11:19 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Feb 14 2005, 11:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MMiz_@Feb 12 2005, 03:57 AM
> * After watching the documentary Super Size Me, and realizing that 100% of my meals in EMS come from fast food, I'm wondering what others do.
> 
> Most people that work regularly in EMS know where every single food place in the county is. Most attempt to eat at subways or healthier food locations, but others stick to fast food.
> 
> How do you feel about the EMS diet? How do you cope with it?
> 
> (I was born with big bones, I swear, it's the bones) *


I have heard of this documentary but have not gotten around to seeing it yet. Is it true the docs told him to stop about half way through? [/b][/quote]
 I just watched this the other day.

Of course the docs told him to stop. What doc in their right mind knowing what he's doing would say sail on, sailor! Sorry. Its a great thing to watch. I learned loads. Sad thing is, I wanted fries the entire time. How brainwashed are we?


----------



## emtchicky156

The hospital we usually transport to has a fridge in the bay with sandwhichs, chips ect free to ems. It's not always the best tasting, but is far better then fast food.


----------



## Phridae

> _Originally posted by emtchicky156_@Mar 21 2005, 09:27 AM
> * The hospital we usually transport to has a fridge in the bay with sandwhichs, chips ect free to ems. It's not always the best tasting, but is far better then fast food. *


 Ewww. Dont eat the sandwiches at LL!! They never taste good.  Ew. Just ew.


----------



## emtchicky156

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Mar 21 2005, 01:21 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Mar 21 2005, 01:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156_@Mar 21 2005, 09:27 AM
> * The hospital we usually transport to has a fridge in the bay with sandwhichs, chips ect free to ems. It's not always the best tasting, but is far better then fast food. *


Ewww. Dont eat the sandwiches at LL!! They never taste good.  Ew. Just ew. [/b][/quote]
 I have never eaten any of the sandwhichs myself. I do know a few who have and regretted it later. I usually go for the pretzels haha.


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by emtchicky156_@Mar 21 2005, 09:27 AM
> * The hospital we usually transport to has a fridge in the bay with sandwhichs, chips ect free to ems. It's not always the best tasting, but is far better then fast food. *


 This is actually more common than you would think. Sevral hospitals provide juice, ginger ale, chips / pretzels and other comestables in the EMS crew area off of the Ambulance Bay. The rooms are usually small, and sometimes have a small radio or TV, and are usually a nice, well-lit area to sit and do paperwork. Some of them have replacement supplies, and others have used EMS gear (Backboards etc.)

The stories I've heard from Pittsburg, PA medics is that the 3 city trauma centers realized that being nice to EMS meant more Patients, and being mean A-holes meant NO patients. The stories I've heard are that these ED's have nice lounges and decent food 24-7 for the EMS staff, and they bend over backwards to be nice, because 95% of the time you have 2 of the three trauma centers TIED for closest Trauma Center, and THEY WANT YOUR BUISNESS!

Jon


----------



## Phridae

> _Originally posted by emtchicky156+Mar 21 2005, 02:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtchicky156 @ Mar 21 2005, 02:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Phridae@Mar 21 2005, 01:21 PM
> * <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Mar 21 2005, 09:27 AM
> The hospital we usually transport to has a fridge in the bay with sandwhichs, chips ect free to ems. It's not always the best tasting, but is far better then fast food. *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ewww. Dont eat the sandwiches at LL!! They never taste good.  Ew. Just ew. *
Click to expand...

I have never eaten any of the sandwhichs myself. I do know a few who have and regretted it later. I usually go for the pretzels haha. [/b][/quote]
 good girl. They're just not right. Somehow they mess up egg salad.  I still dont know who you are. lol


----------



## medicMT

Hello All! 

  I am new to this site! Decided to post here since this is worries me a bit. First of all, I am a massage therapy student, and will be back into EMS soon (this summer) .  Three years ago I have become anaphylactic to fowl and fish: chicken, turkey, and tuna are the worst. Now, I have not worked on the ambulance for the 3 years, so I am not exactly sure how this will affect my eating while on shift. I would assume making my own food would be the solution. Although I am curious if any of you have food allergies, and how do you manage it with an "EMS diet"???

Ciao,
Shannon-marie


----------



## SCEMT-B

I'll admit I prolly spend too much time hitting the fast food then I should. Todays lunch was actually HEALTHY for once! Salad, a steak, and vegies! I felt human for once  :lol: The sad part is I buy things to make lunches to take so i eat healthy and then payday comes and its "Lets go out to eat today"  :huh: I really need to work on eating healthy foods again.

Our EDs are nice to most crews around here. (we have about 8 different services including 4 county services going to local area hospitals at any time here) They give us a room with a small fridge packed full of water, sodas, and gatoraid. Some places give us crackers and peanut butter, cheese, coffee  :wub: or hot chocolate.


----------



## rescuecpt

Speaking of... I'm starting to work out again tomorrow!  I think my foot has healed enough, and I'm getting sick of feeling like a lard-***.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Apr 4 2005, 08:33 PM
> * Speaking of... I'm starting to work out again tomorrow!  I think my foot has healed enough, and I'm getting sick of feeling like a lard-***.  Wish me luck! *


 Good luck. Don't pull muscles - you might not be able to work out for MONTHS!!!!!


----------



## MMiz

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Apr 4 2005, 08:33 PM
> * Speaking of... I'm starting to work out again tomorrow!  I think my foot has healed enough, and I'm getting sick of feeling like a lard-***.  Wish me luck! *


 I'm now trying to eat healthier, just started this month.

Generally the only vegetables I eat are the ones on my frozen pizza and that red filling in my poptarts.  Red's a vegetable right?

Now I just need to get a bit more exercise in, and I think I'll feel much better.

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Apr 5 2005, 10:34 PM
> * Red's a vegetable right?
> *


 Is that the cherry red or Stawberry Red.

And it would be a friut, not a veggie.


Jon


----------



## tribble

This is what's in Subway's so called "healthy" food:

_"Chicken type flavor, artificial colors FD&C red 40 lake, yellow 5, yellow 6, blue 2 lake, red 40, blue 1 lake, blue 1, blue 2, yellow 5 lake, yellow 6 lake, thiamin mononitrate, hydrogenated vegetable shortening, acetylated tartaric acid esters of mono- and diglycerides, ammonium sulfate, calcium sulfate, azodicarbonamide, potassium iodate, sodium stearoyl-2-lactylate, high fructose corn syrup, disodium inosinate, disodium guanylate, sodium metabisulfite, sodium benzoate as a preservative, Polysorbate 80, sodium tripolyphosphate, tetrasodium pyrophosphate, thiamin hydrochloride, sodium phosphates, sodium erythorbate, sodium nitrite, sodium stearoyl-2-lactylate, sodium diacetate, silicon dioxide etc. etc."_


----------



## ffemt8978

> _Originally posted by tribble_@Apr 8 2005, 07:38 PM
> * This is what's in Subway's so called "healthy" food:
> 
> "Chicken type flavor, artificial colors FD&C red 40 lake, yellow 5, yellow 6, blue 2 lake, red 40, blue 1 lake, blue 1, blue 2, yellow 5 lake, yellow 6 lake, thiamin mononitrate, hydrogenated vegetable shortening, acetylated tartaric acid esters of mono- and diglycerides, ammonium sulfate, calcium sulfate, azodicarbonamide, potassium iodate, sodium stearoyl-2-lactylate, high fructose corn syrup, disodium inosinate, disodium guanylate, sodium metabisulfite, sodium benzoate as a preservative, Polysorbate 80, sodium tripolyphosphate, tetrasodium pyrophosphate, thiamin hydrochloride, sodium phosphates, sodium erythorbate, sodium nitrite, sodium stearoyl-2-lactylate, sodium diacetate, silicon dioxide etc. etc." *


 Surgeon General's Warning: Life will be hazardous to your health.


----------



## emt3225

All i can say is thank God i'm vegetarian soo i really dont worry to much about gaining the weight..Fast foods is out for me because everything is always fried in animal fat..If i have to eat out i grab myself a salad..


----------



## Wingnut

I'm a carniverarian :lol:


----------



## Luno

I think it was summed up properly once,

"One day all those health nuts are going to be laying in a hospital bed dying of nothing!"


----------



## rescuemedic7306

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Apr 24 2005, 12:42 AM
> *I think it was summed up properly once,
> 
> "One day all those health nuts are going to be laying in a hospital bed dying of nothing!"*


Or:
'Doctor, I need to change my diet to improve my life expectancy'
Well, you could give up meat, butter, beer, fried eggs, and all that other 'unhealthy' food'
'Will I live longer?'
No, but it'll seem like it'
(Rimshot!)


----------



## rescuecpt

One of our hospitals changed from juice boxes in the EMS room to those little juice cups that look like urine samples.   <_<


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 2 2005, 08:14 AM
> * One of our hospitals changed from juice boxes in the EMS room to those little juice cups that look like urine samples.   <_< *


 I have always tried (and failed) to avoid seeing them in that light.

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 2 2005, 12:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 2 2005, 12:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@May 2 2005, 08:14 AM
> * One of our hospitals changed from juice boxes in the EMS room to those little juice cups that look like urine samples.  <_< *


I have always tried (and failed) to avoid seeing them in that light.

Jon [/b][/quote]
 one hospital has jugs of juice, about 1 liter or so... they're great, i grab one and a stack of cups and the whole crew is happy.   :lol:


----------



## Jon

now we are talking about jugs again.


----------



## Chimpie

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 2 2005, 02:27 PM
> * now we are talking about jugs again. *


 Who's been breathing nitrous?


----------



## Phridae

I could really go for some french fries right now.


----------



## Chimpie

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@May 4 2005, 12:00 PM
> * I could really go for some french fries right now. *


 I've been thinking about fries ever since reading this post.   :angry:


----------



## Jon

me too. had some for lunch... they were good,


jon


----------



## TTLWHKR

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 4 2005, 08:18 PM
> * me too. had some for lunch... they were good,
> 
> 
> jon *


 In the past 24 hours...

I've had a 5th Ave bar...

and a box of benadryl dissolving tablets...

Damnit! Now I'm hungry for french fries... and not just any french fries... Carnival fries... with vinegar.. and maybe drown in ketchup?


----------



## Phridae

I have yet to get some fries. Fast food tends to make me ill lately, so I stay away.  

So Chimpie, if I say that I'm craving some cake, are you going to want cake all day.?  MMM...CAKE.

 :lol:


----------



## rescuejew

ok, I know Im way out of the loop in this forum

(All Mcdonalds all the time for me mostly, but since I only eat once a day, it doesnt hurt that much...  

JON: whats a WaWa???, ive heard several people talking about it, we dont have em here...


----------



## rescuecpt

Wawa is a convenience store, similar to 7/11 or Stop-N-Go.


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 8 2005, 12:43 PM
> * Wawa is a convenience store, similar to 7/11 or Stop-N-Go. *


 Erika,

I guess there are a few Wawas up your way, then?

I live about 20 minutes from Wawa world Headquarters.

Here in Southeastern PA, Wawa isn't "just" a convience store. It is a gas station. It is the place with THE BEST coffee in town. It is the local Dairy store, a place with reasonably-priced milk, fresh from the Wawa dairy. They have their own line of Ice Tea (great stuff) and they supply the milk and tea to local scout camps, schools, hospitals, cafiterias, resturants, etc. Every store is a 24x7 hoagie shops, with hot soups, side dishes, and now even "hot bowls" of food. Quite a few of them are "where to go" to find local cops from 3 of 4 different towns.

My township has 2 large Wawas, one with 12, and one with 20 gas pumps. one is NEXT DOOR to the firehouse, and the other is on the other end of town, down the street from my house.

My EMS squad has 4 or 5 in our first run area, including one about a quarter-mile from the station.

Wawa is more than a store... It is a way of life (espically when you work midnights)

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt

LOL, the Wawa's I know are in Jersey, and not as large and wonderful as the ones you so lovingly described.

I'm glad you've found such bliss in your life.


----------



## MedicPrincess

Wow..I can almost hear the orchestra playing as Jon describes his beloved WaWa.  I sure wish we has something like that here.

Here we have Tom Thumbs.  With about 8-10 pumps each.  Theres the normal convienience store stuff.  Milk is usually on sale.  They have cutsie touristy type toys and gifts.  And Hot Dogs, Egg Rolls, and Sausages.  For $1.99 you can get a Hot Dog, bag of chips, and a 32 oz drink.  But not between about 11p and 4a.  They don't cook 'em then.  The bathrooms are dark.  Probably so your not afraid to sit on the pot.  But there is toilet paper.  And they have Blue Bell ice cream.  Yep,  Tom Thumb....Not nearly as magical as the WaWa sounds....but its all we have.


----------



## Margaritaville

Wawa's are great here too. Cheapest gas in town too. Alsways beats everyone else by a couple of cents. I am eating a wawa turkey sandwich while I am typing this!

Gotta give em credit - they feed all of us!


----------



## Phridae

We have Road Rangers. 

Wawa, what a name. I have never heard of it.


----------



## rescuejew

We have a WaWa road in Durham....but we get our slightly burnt-tasting coffee at the BP station.  Theres more of those than anything, but they still suck.  Maybe I'll just sit back and yearn for a WaWa...


----------



## Jon

WaWa is the indian name for a canada goose in one of the local indian groups - think maybe Lenni-Lenape, not sure... That's why the logo always had a goose in it...


Jon


----------



## Wingnut

WaWa..Lmao, that's the last name I'd pick for.....anything.

We have BP here, it's usually synonomus with a Hess station. They sell the cheapest ciggarettes, and fair on the gas prices (not that gas prices are fair at all)

Circle K used to be good, but it's the main crack-w&8re hangout now.


----------



## ECC

I have found that nothing beats the convience of Mickey D's on your corner (there was one on Fulton and Throop Avenues in the Borough of Broklyn) but there is no denying the major drawback and that is a tremendous increase in my waistline!


----------



## Chimpie

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 12 2005, 07:19 PM
> * I have found that nothing beats the convience of Mickey D's on your corner (there was one on Fulton and Throop Avenues in the Borough of Broklyn) but there is no denying the major drawback and that is a tremendous increase in my waistline! *


 Wendy's 99 cent menu.   'nough said.


----------



## ECC

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+May 12 2005, 09:22 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ May 12 2005, 09:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@May 12 2005, 07:19 PM
> * I have found that nothing beats the convience of Mickey D's on your corner (there was one on Fulton and Throop Avenues in the Borough of Broklyn) but there is no denying the major drawback and that is a tremendous increase in my waistline! *


Wendy's 99 cent menu.   'nough said.    [/b][/quote]
 I am obviously dating myself, but Ol' Dave was not real popular in the Ghetto in the early 90's...and who heard of value?!?!?


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 12 2005, 10:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 12 2005, 10:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Chimpie@May 12 2005, 09:22 PM
> * <!--QuoteBegin-ECC*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 12 2005, 07:19 PM
> I have found that nothing beats the convience of Mickey D's on your corner (there was one on Fulton and Throop Avenues in the Borough of Broklyn) but there is no denying the major drawback and that is a tremendous increase in my waistline! *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Wendy's 99 cent menu.   'nough said.    *
Click to expand...

I am obviously dating myself, but Ol' Dave was not real popular in the Ghetto in the early 90's...and who heard of value?!?!?   [/b][/quote]
 Dave....Dave.....Daavveeeessss nooootttt Heeeerrreee......


Jon


----------



## ffemt8978

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 12 2005, 08:12 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 12 2005, 08:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ECC@May 12 2005, 10:07 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Chimpie@May 12 2005, 09:22 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @May 12 2005, 07:19 PM
> I have found that nothing beats the convience of Mickey D's on your corner (there was one on Fulton and Throop Avenues in the Borough of Broklyn) but there is no denying the major drawback and that is a tremendous increase in my waistline!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wendy's 99 cent menu.   'nough said.    *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I am obviously dating myself, but Ol' Dave was not real popular in the Ghetto in the early 90's...and who heard of value?!?!?   *
Click to expand...

Dave....Dave.....Daavveeeessss nooootttt Heeeerrreee......


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Jon,

You've really got to stop listening to those Cheech & Chong albums you have.  They'll warp your brain...

Sorry, I forgot who I was talking about for a minute.


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 12 2005, 10:12 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 12 2005, 10:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ECC@May 12 2005, 10:07 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Chimpie@May 12 2005, 09:22 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @May 12 2005, 07:19 PM
> I have found that nothing beats the convience of Mickey D's on your corner (there was one on Fulton and Throop Avenues in the Borough of Broklyn) but there is no denying the major drawback and that is a tremendous increase in my waistline!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wendy's 99 cent menu.   'nough said.    *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I am obviously dating myself, but Ol' Dave was not real popular in the Ghetto in the early 90's...and who heard of value?!?!?   *
Click to expand...

Dave....Dave.....Daavveeeessss nooootttt Heeeerrreee......


Jon [/b][/quote]
 that hurt :angry:     

Jon


----------



## ECC

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 12 2005, 10:12 PM
> *Dave....Dave.....Daavveeeessss nooootttt Heeeerrreee......
> 
> 
> Jon*


My point exactly.


----------



## Phridae

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+May 12 2005, 09:22 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ May 12 2005, 09:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@May 12 2005, 07:19 PM
> * I have found that nothing beats the convience of Mickey D's on your corner (there was one on Fulton and Throop Avenues in the Borough of Broklyn) but there is no denying the major drawback and that is a tremendous increase in my waistline! *


Wendy's 99 cent menu.   'nough said.    [/b][/quote]
 I'll second that.


----------



## medicrn2b05

> _Originally posted by emtchicky156_@Mar 21 2005, 09:27 AM
> * The hospital we usually transport to has a fridge in the bay with sandwhichs, chips ect free to ems. It's not always the best tasting, but is far better then fast food. *


 Your hospital gives you food?  Ours want even give us linen.


----------



## CodeSurfer

> _Originally posted by medicrn2b05+May 17 2005, 09:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (medicrn2b05 @ May 17 2005, 09:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156_@Mar 21 2005, 09:27 AM
> * The hospital we usually transport to has a fridge in the bay with sandwhichs, chips ect free to ems. It's not always the best tasting, but is far better then fast food. *


Your hospital gives you food?  Ours want even give us linen. [/b][/quote]
 The hospital gives us dirty looks for bringing another patient they will have to leave in the hall.


----------



## ECC

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+May 18 2005, 02:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ May 18 2005, 02:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by medicrn2b05@May 17 2005, 09:10 PM
> * <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Mar 21 2005, 09:27 AM
> The hospital we usually transport to has a fridge in the bay with sandwhichs, chips ect free to ems. It's not always the best tasting, but is far better then fast food. *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Your hospital gives you food?  Ours want even give us linen. *
Click to expand...

The hospital gives us dirty looks for bringing another patient they will have to leave in the hall. [/b][/quote]
 For each dirty look there is another skell (denizen of the streets for the Politically Sensitive in the crowd    ) that I can find that needs a warm bed and a samwich.


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 18 2005, 03:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 18 2005, 03:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CodeSurfer@May 18 2005, 02:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by medicrn2b05@May 17 2005, 09:10 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin-emtchicky156
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 21 2005, 09:27 AM
> The hospital we usually transport to has a fridge in the bay with sandwhichs, chips ect free to ems. It's not always the best tasting, but is far better then fast food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hospital gives you food?  Ours want even give us linen. *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The hospital gives us dirty looks for bringing another patient they will have to leave in the hall. *
Click to expand...

For each dirty look there is another skell (denizen of the streets for the Politically Sensitive in the crowd    ) that I can find that needs a warm bed and a samwich. [/b][/quote]
 amen!


----------



## rescuecpt

LOL, skell is such a city thing... almost everyone Alex talks about is a skell


----------



## emtal233

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 18 2005, 09:09 PM
> * LOL, skell is such a city thing... almost everyone Alex talks about is a skell   *


 There are a good portion of somewhat good people in the area I cover, but yeah there is quite a few skells out there....


----------



## ECC

Brother, Skells are everywhere, you do not even have to look all that hard!


----------



## Nikki320

I just joined this site, so i don't know if you guys are still posting on the original topic. But if so.. I don't eat fast food i take everything with me and i pack it in one of those mini coolers! I bring lots of water, a protein bar, yogurt, a sandwich or 2, some egg whites or sometimes some soy chips. I try to stay pretty healthy, so no fast food for me!


----------



## ffemt8978

> _Originally posted by Nikki320_@Jul 1 2005, 09:14 PM
> * I just joined this site, so i don't know if you guys are still posting on the original topic. *


 Don't worry about it.  We get sidetracked all the time, and yet still manage to get back on track.

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction, and please introduce yourself.


----------



## Nikki320

Haha good deal!


----------



## vtemti

> _Originally posted by emtchicky156_@Mar 21 2005, 10:27 AM
> * The hospital we usually transport to has a fridge in the bay with sandwhichs, chips ect free to ems. It's not always the best tasting, but is far better then fast food. *


I wouldn't even dare. Our hospital usually has the coffee on, but you take your chances even with that. h34r:

Welcome to you also, nikki320. Most of us are harmless.


----------



## Stevo

does KKK1822 specify ambulances be taller than McD's drivethroughs ?


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jul 2 2005, 11:16 AM
> * does KKK1822 specify ambulances be taller than McD's drivethroughs ? *


 Dunno, probably..... Umm.... *TTLWHKR, you have been paged.*

Jon


----------



## ffemt8978

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 5 2005, 02:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 5 2005, 02:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Stevo_@Jul 2 2005, 11:16 AM
> * does KKK1822 specify ambulances be taller than McD's drivethroughs ? *


Dunno, probably..... Umm.... *TTLWHKR, you have been paged.*

Jon [/b][/quote]
 LOL  :lol:


----------



## 007medic

Sorry to bring this back to the top guys and gals, but I just got a chance to read all of the posts. It would be great to have a wawa here. About the only 24 hour anything we have is McD's drive-through, Wal-Mart, and 2 gas stations that I hate going into even in the daylight. I promise there is nothing sanatairy about them. Couldn't tell you about the bathrooms though, never been in them. When you wear gloves to open the door, you know something is wrong. Heck, we don't even have a Wendy's! We are extatic if we get a X-Fer to the city close to dinner-time, so we can grab Wendy's!


----------



## vtemti

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jul 2 2005, 11:16 AM
> * does KKK1822 specify ambulances be taller than McD's drivethroughs ? *


Ya know all it would take is one time through and it would be custom fit!


----------



## vtemti

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 12 2005, 04:41 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 12 2005, 04:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Stevo_@Jul 2 2005, 11:16 AM
> * does KKK1822 specify ambulances be taller than McD's drivethroughs ? *


Ya know all it would take is one time through and it would be custom fit!  [/b][/quote]
 but Stevo, please don't try this at home. You must be a profesional (driver) and that is something you're not!!!!! h34r:


----------



## pfmedic

There is absolutely no reason to eat fast food whatsoever. You can pack your lunch and feel good about doing it. Then you can control your food intake. 

However, there are ways around eating unhealthy at most fast food places these days. If your partner with the belly the size of texas wants to go to Arby's and cries and cries until you go, order a market fresh sandwich hold the mayo, and one day, you can run a code on him. Cool.


----------



## Celtictigeress

I dont eat fast food...doesnt sit well. My Mom never cooked a lot of fried foods so french fries and the like (which sucks) makes me ill...gassy and the like and usually comes up... but the market fresh sandwiches yuuuuuum... actually I want to try the Arby's Rueban. But I agree with whats been said pick a healthy lunch something that will assure you can run up the stairs later.... When I worked K9 We had a guy on the department that was a distant relative of Shamu the whale...had more crack then the grandcanyon.... anyway having to run a guy down on foot he stopped leaned on a fence with,"go ahead guys Ill be right behind you"

want to hear the sad thing? we had pt fitness  run required, he ran the mile and a half...crossed...got time and had a heartattck...I and another worked on him until the ambulance arrived he didnt make it... contrary to popular belief a lot of fastfood and obesity does kill....


----------



## Wingnut

I like some fast food, Like the mcdonalds egg sausage and cheese mcgriddle, I'm addicted to those, but usually when we have to get fast food, I like Wendy's and Subway, the rest just feel like I'm eating greese, and I'm afraid of what is it they use as "meat." I know I've never been able to make ground beef look like that.


----------



## Celtictigeress

I LOVE the sausage and egg mcgriddle...but after I eat it I regret it....last night I went to zaxbys had the chicken tenders and fried mushrooms...I* regretted it shortly after but it tasted SOOOOOOOO good.


----------



## rescuecpt

> _Originally posted by pfmedic_@Dec 4 2005, 03:34 PM
> * There is absolutely no reason to eat fast food whatsoever. *


 Um, yes there is... it tastes good (at least some people think so).


----------



## CaptainPanic

Fast food is disgusting! Id rather take my moms left over cooking to work than buy a McBurger. Besides its free and tastes 100x better!


----------



## rescuecpt

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 5 2005, 04:09 PM
> * Fast food is disgusting! Id rather take my moms left over cooking to work than buy a McBurger. Besides its free and tastes 100x better! *


 Opinion.


----------



## CaptainPanic

How else do you get to eat spaghetti with homemade sauce - and for free!

Also any leftover salisbury steaks, potatoes, gravy, green beans, corn, and homemade roll is sure to make it to my lunch box and eventually to my stomach!

Plus when comparing home cooked meals to fast food meals, homecooked is generally healthier as well since there are few fillers.

-CP


----------



## pfmedic

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Dec 5 2005, 04:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Dec 5 2005, 04:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CaptainPanic_@Dec 5 2005, 04:09 PM
> * Fast food is disgusting! Id rather take my moms left over cooking to work than buy a McBurger. Besides its free and tastes 100x better! *


Opinion. [/b][/quote]
 ROTFL. Women like their fast food.


----------



## ptemt

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Dec 5 2005, 10:26 AM
> * "I know I've never been able to make ground beef look like that."
> 
> 
> 
> *


 So true!  Subway is my favorite.


----------



## enslavedvinny

While these are all good suggestions try to stay away from anything fried or breaded, kind of redundant I know.  But if you have just a grilled chicken sandwich from Wendy's, BK, or McD's instead of nuggets or fried chix sandwiches you'll cut the amount of fats by almost half! Also, when in Subway go for the whole grains as opposed to white or the asiago cheese bread.  And if anyof you have a Chicken Kitchen aroun the food is great and so are the prices.  Fast and friendly service (most of the time) and a good meal to boot!  Happy eating!


----------



## PPB8881

I lost 25 pounds when i got back into ems and now after 6 months back I 
 gained 30.<_<


----------



## traumaqueen5

Its great around here during the summer/fall months we get fresh fruit since two of emts (married) own an orchard. so something new every week. on the other hand another emt owns a candy store..... yea not so healthy plus we share a parking lot with one of the better fast food places around town. not a resturant chain so its kinda nice, still not healthy. we all eat there a lot....


----------



## Rettsani

I am already fat when I some sentences in this topic read...

When I started in 1995 in the Volunteer civil Protection work, I weighed 65 kilograms in 1998, I changed my job as a glazier and became a professional EMT. After I had started my first job in the emergency service in 2001, I weighed almost 90 kilograms in 2005, there were 110 Kg I think that many fast food was to blame. How are our ambulances sometimes rarely up to the guard came to eat there. To countless hours of overtime.

By a fireman with whom I started in 2005, much to play sports, I've now done and now weigh only 80 kg but there were relapses of frustration is when I had an accident at work. But now again I weigh much less.

I can only recommend everyone to respect the fact what you eat.


----------



## Joe

if you want to know where fast food is all you gotta do is ask an ambulance.. we have mostly eaten el pollo loco. its cheapish and there pretty fast. also jbox has that outlaw chicken that is amazing. i hate that we eat nothing but fast food but we cant commit to eating inside at a sit down haha. we did have amazing jamacian jerk chicken at the station about an hr ago


----------



## Rettsani

I know it. In Germany there is no better. If you have no time and just stress then you just eat this stuff very quickly.

I'm glad that helped me, my good friend by the fire brigade to a better way.^_^

The only thing that bothers me is that I must take these stupid medication so I have no pain and can work. This is more disturbing than the diet to aft.


----------



## Silence

Oh man my vice is taco bell. So many taco bells around my AO. Gained 10 lbs from taco only diet, so now I try and either buy non processed foods or just starve. Its surprising how well bubble gum holds hunger over.


----------



## stemi

Already trying to lose weight, and haven't even started working yet! Hopefully I can manage once I start working and having few food choices.


----------



## Handsome Robb

I bring my food. If I don't I'll hit up the cafeteria at the hospitals, we get the first x dollars free which is awesome. Can't beat a BLT and drink for 50 cents  Outside of that I try to limit a true "fast food" meal to once a week. I'm a big sandwich guy and we have quite a few delis along with the standard Subway/Port of Subs/Quiznos around. 

I don't remember exactly what it's called but the Pastrami griller from Port of Subs is amazing with extra cheese and a little spicy mustard.


----------



## mycrofft

*I went off-duty to a staff party and they served a rum cake.*

Wound up putting on a uniform shirt and driving to a call, everyone else thought everyone else was designated and it was near end of shift.
It was the early Eighties, what can I say?


----------



## EMSrush

I enjoyed reading about WaWa... I've never heard of it here, and I'm not sure I'd be able to say it with a straight face if I did have one in close proximity. 

To avoid "fast food", I bring snacks from home, and when I do have to get something to eat while I'm out and about, I'll usually go for sushi.

For those who haven't tried sushi while at work yet: do attempt to get your partner's consent prior to purchasing, or you'll probably never hear the end of it.


----------



## Farmer2DO

The salads at McDonalds actually aren't bad.  Just choose the grilled chicken, not the crispy.  I try to pack the lunch, but when I'm in a hurry and need to buy on the road, this is a decent option.


----------

